# Tail rot?



## fishy123 (Feb 3, 2005)

I have a 46 g. with 11 fish. One is a Loreto tetra that I rescued from the evil mall. He was so underfed that he looked like a swimming skeleton! I ended up buying him out of sympathy. It's been a month now, and he looks good :mrgreen: ! Recently, I've noticed a red dot near his tail. It looks like an infection. I think it's the beginning of tail rot, :shock: but I'm not sure. Please help me identify it!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

To quote RC:
"Every fish you rescue from a store allows them to buy 3 more."
A red dot could be many things. Bacterial infection or a wound to name 2. We need more info. Are there any other symptoms. Until you can diagnose him accurately, clean water and constant temp are the best things you can do.


----------



## fishy123 (Feb 3, 2005)

He's swimming and eating fine. :?: No gasping for air, nothing. But the red dot changed to a pink/brown. [schild=8 fontcolor=C0C0C0 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]huh?[/schild] He's very active, and will swim strongly, because I have a strong water current because of the filter. The temp. is 74... I'm working to get it to 76. Whenever the other fish freak out because I accidentilly fall or make quick movements, he stays calm for about 30 secs., then freaks out. I stail rot contagious?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Tail rot isn't contagious. But is a sign of bad water conditions and even an underlying disease.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i think tail rot is contagious....either that or my fish had some other disease.....their tails just rotted away til their was no tail left then they died....it happened pretty quickly....it started with one fish then more of them got it.....but fortunately i got that under control....that was a while ago....anyways...good luck!


----------

